# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Reformimi i Islamit - Kthim ne gjendjen e tij origjinale pa hadithe...

## Matrix

Me sa shoh ne kete kohe po fillon Reformimi i Islamit.
Pra ka muslimane qe po kerkojne fuqishem parimin "sola scriptura" ne Islam. 

(Ne Forumin Shqiptar ka anetare te tille si master2006, bani, Gostivari_USA,xhamia,mat etj...)

Ne fakt po te besh nje analogji me Krishterimin, kjo ndodhi tek Krishterimi ne vitet 1500.

Islami, si nje fe e dale rreth 600 vjet pas Krishterimit, do kaloje ne te njejtin proces ne vitet 2000-2100, duke krijuar ate qe quhet Protestantizmi Islamik.

Ky zhvillim eshte i nevojshem nqs Islami pretendon te integrohet ne shoqerite Perendimore, eshte nje mutacion i pashmangshem gjenetik qe do i siguroje mbijetesen ne nje shoqeri moderne ose do ta zhduke perfundimisht.

Per boten e qyteteruar perendimore ky zhvillim eshte pozitiv ne dy drejtime:

1-) Do krijoje krahun e parrezikshem islamik, pra Islamin e Moderuar protestant
2-) Do beje qe energjia negative e Islamit tradicional sunit te shkoje ne KunderReformacion (pra ne ruajtjen e llojit te vet kunder reformatoreve) dhe jo ne akte terroriste kunder qyteterimit perendimor

----------


## Matrix

Ky Reformim fillon me mohimin e Haditheve dhe ruajtjen vetem te Kuranit. Hadithet jane cilesuar me te drejte nga disa anetare si "Lenda e pare e terrorizmit islamik"

Interesante do te jete te shohim se si do te jete vazhdimi, sepse mohimi i Haditheve nenkupton mohimin e 75-90% te praktikave dhe ritualeve islamike

----------


## ExTaSy

Hajt se Evropa ka me hy ne Islam do ti vije koha

----------


## Matrix

Ne Islamin e Moderuar pa Hadithe, ndoshta po  :shkelje syri: , por harroje se do hyje ndonjehere ne Islamin Sunit

----------


## Se7en

Nuk ka nevoje Islami per integrim, eshte perendimi ai i cili duhet/do te (ka nevoje)integrohet ne Islam.

----------


## Matrix

Perderisa shume muslimane enderrojne ta ndertojne jeten e tyre ne Evrope ose USA, kjo tregon se ata e deshirojne integrimin. Perndryshe do enderronin ta ndertonin jeten ne Arabi ose ne vendet e tjera te Lindjes se Mesme

----------


## ExTaSy

> Ne Islamin e Moderuar pa Hadithe, ndoshta po , por harroje se do hyje ndonjehere ne Islamin Sunit


Mire de nese muslimanet s`jan te paster nuk don te thot qe dhe islami esht i tille ti per gjdo dyshim qe ke merre dhe studjo Islamin nuk di mundohesh me permbys dicka qe nuk ka shanse.

----------


## Se7en

> Ne Islamin e Moderuar pa Hadithe, ndoshta po , por harroje se do hyje ndonjehere ne Islamin Sunit


Shenjat e vogla dhe te mdha te kijametit jane te gjitha te cekura ne HADITHE, dhe per qudi shumica (e te voglave) kane dal ne shesh e njera nga to, dmth shenja e fundit nga te voglat eshte se e gjithe bota do ta pranojne Islamin  :ngerdheshje: ... Po them, a din, ndoshta, nuk e di por nese te gjitha fjalet e Profetit kane dal atehere une e besoje se do del edhe kjo (flej dathe)

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Kush i vuri keto kushte ?

Nuk ka Islam pa Kur'an dhe Sunnet !

Islami s'eshte ardhur per tu integruar, por për ti integruar !

Merkel tha : Islami eshte ketu, duhet te bejm me të !

----------


## Matrix

Ajo qe une mendoj eshte se Islami i moderuar nuk do te dalloje shume nga fete orientaliste (hinduizem, budizem, shintoizem, konfucianizem etj...). Dallimi i vetem me to do te jete se Islami do ngelet Monoteist. 
Orientalet (indiane, kineze etj...) jane integruar pa problem ne perendim per shkak te natyres paqesore te feve se tyre, si dhe per shkak se nuk kane lidera qe t'ju mesojne se si te veprojne, por thjesht ju japin guida se si te meditojne...

----------


## master2006

> Shenjat e vogla dhe te mdha te kijametit jane te gjitha te cekura ne HADITHE, dhe per qudi shumica (e te voglave) kane dal ne shesh e njera nga to, dmth shenja e fundit nga te voglat eshte se e gjithe bota do ta pranojne Islamin ... Po them, a din, ndoshta, nuk e di por nese te gjitha fjalet e Profetit kane dal atehere une e besoje se do del edhe kjo (flej dathe)


Harrove ate hadithin "Pas 100 vjeteve, ne siperfaqen e tokes do te dal nje ngjallese (apo e krijuar) nga njeriu" (Bukhariu, vol.1) e cila kurre nuk u realizua.

----------


## master2006

> Ajo qe une mendoj eshte se Islami i moderuar nuk do te dalloje shume nga fete orientaliste (hinduizem, budizem, shintoizem, konfucianizem etj...). Dallimi i vetem me to do te jete se Islami do ngelet Monoteist. 
> Orientalet (indiane, kineze etj...) jane integruar pa problem ne perendim per shkak te natyres paqesore te feve se tyre, si dhe per shkak se nuk kane lidera qe t'ju mesojne se si te veprojne, por thjesht ju japin guida se si te meditojne...


Islami mund te reformohet, por gjithnje duke mbetur ne korniza te Kuranit, gjithnje duke zbatuar urdherat qe dalin nga Kurani. Asnjeher nuk do te ket islam pa namaz, agjerim, zekat, deshmi qe Zoti eshte Njw, etj. Pra keta urdhera gjinden ne Kuran dhe nuk ka Islam pa zbatim te tyre.

Kurse sa per hadithe, shpresoj qe ky reformim te ndodhe sa me shpejte, per hire te shpetimit te njerezve nga denimi i Zotit. Nuk do te kete islam te paster perderisa njerezit nuk do ta besojne vetem Kuranin si liber te shenjte dhe te vetmin ligj hyjnor dhe udherrefyes per jete.

Nuk do te kete Islam te paster perderisa njerezit nuk e zbatojne urdherin e Zotit ne Kuran ku thote qe te mos bejme dallime nga te Derguarit (ashtu sic bejne muslimanet e sotem).

Nuk do te kete Islam te paster perderisa njerezit ndalojne te pandaluaren, dhe lejojne te ndaluaren, duke mosperfillur urdherat ne Kuran.

Nuk do te kete Islam te paster perderisa njerezit e besojne hadithin si shkrim hyjnor, duke shkelur urdherin e Zotit ne Kuran.

Nuk do te kete Islam te paster perderisa njerezit vrasin njeri tjetrin vetem pse njeri beson ne diqka e tjetri ne diqka tjeter.

Nuk do te kete Islam te paster perderisa njerezit e therrasin Muhamedin a.s. si njeri te pagabueshem. etj etj etj

----------


## Se7en

> Harrove ate hadithin "Pas 100 vjeteve, ne siperfaqen e tokes do te dal nje ngjallese (apo e krijuar) nga njeriu" (Bukhariu, vol.1) e cila kurre nuk u realizua.


qe a pi sheh qysh e pasna harru, phaaaa !!!
Une mendova kishe me ke cituar per te komentuar ata çka shkrova, po jo ti tash na dole edhe reminder  :ngerdheshje:  ... Mire boll besa, masi edhe te krishteret e forumit jane dakord per heqjen e haditheve atehere pi heqim more, let del ku t'del.

----------


## master2006

> qe a pi sheh qysh e pasna harru, phaaaa !!!
> Une mendova kishe me ke cituar per te komentuar ata çka shkrova, po jo ti tash na dole edhe reminder  ... Mire boll besa, masi edhe te krishteret e forumit jane dakord per heqjen e haditheve atehere pi heqim more, let del ku t'del.


Mos ta bejm tash chit-chat ketu,

Cfar te te komentoj une ty. Edhe ne Kuran i ke shenjat e Kiametit por ti nuk lexon Kuran kurre.

P.S. mbaje hadithin, por ate hadithin qe ta thash me larte, mundesh ta mbashe vetem si suvenir.

----------


## Se7en

> Mos ta bejm tash chit-chat ketu,
> 
> Cfar te te komentoj une ty. Edhe ne Kuran i ke shenjat e Kiametit por ti nuk lexon Kuran kurre.
> 
> P.S. mbaje hadithin, por ate hadithin qe ta thash me larte, mundesh ta mbashe vetem si suvenir.


o vlla i dashtun nese hadithet qe jane te verteta ne i marim per te verteta me kete ne nuk po e mohojme Kur'anin Fisnik dhe eshte e kjarte ne logjiken e çdo muslimani se Kur'ani eshte esencialja. Ti mund te mohosh ato hadithe te cilat jane te klasifikuara si daif ose qe jane ne kundershtim me Kur'ani ose tek e fundit moho edhe ato qe s'ti ka enda por te thuhet qe te mohohen te gjitha hadithet atehere kjo eshte absurd.
Nje pyetje per ty: çka mendon per hadithet kudsij ???

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> Mos ta bejm tash chit-chat ketu,
> 
> Cfar te te komentoj une ty. Edhe ne Kuran i ke shenjat e Kiametit por ti nuk lexon Kuran kurre.
> 
> P.S. mbaje hadithin, por ate hadithin qe ta thash me larte, mundesh ta mbashe vetem si suvenir.




Master,

Kur'ani eshte libër i cili kërkon të studiohët. Nuk eshte thjesht nje libër që e lexon me symbyllur siç na sygjeron ti.

Nese ne s'guxojm ta interpretojm kur'anin duke gjetur pergjigje edhe ne hadithe te sakta, atehere nuk mund te kete sheriat !?

Nga e dim se si duhet agjeruar ? Si duhet falur ? Si të sillemi si musliman etj,. ? Ti nese nuk i beson te dërguarit të Zotit ne veprat e tia, atehere as kur'anit famëlart nuk je duke i besuar, perkundrazi je duke e mohuar pjesërisht ! E kjo nuk te ben besimtar te Njëshmëris së Zotit ! 

Ti ke filluar te predikosh kundër Islamit tani, je i bindur per kete qe thua dhe automatikisht hyn ne grupin e atyre 72 sekteve qe nuk do e pasojn Kur'anin & Sunnetin e Muhamedit s.a.w.s. !

----------


## sheki51

> Perderisa shume muslimane enderrojne ta ndertojne jeten e tyre ne Evrope ose USA, kjo tregon se ata e deshirojne integrimin. Perndryshe do enderronin ta ndertonin jeten ne Arabi ose ne vendet e tjera te Lindjes se Mesme


Muslimanet asnjehere nuk enderojne te ndertojne jeten e tyre si ne evrope dhe amerike , ku ne vend te qe te shetisin femijet e tyre ata shetisin qente sepse institucione FAMILJE  nuk ekzistonte , ndersa ne si musliman jemi shume te kanaqur me jeten tone ku kemi femije, kusherinj,te aferm dhe cdo here takohemi qajme halle ,gezime ,bejme festa bashke ,ndersa evropjanet festa te perbashketa i kane gay dhe lezbik paradat ,ndersa sa per sistemin infrastrukturor flasim drejte ,hallall jo qofte , se keshtu urdheron islami

----------


## Jeton Aliu

hhahah nuk e di valle perse gjithe kete injoranc keta njereze keni kujdes kur ti postoni titujt e temave 
nuk kishte dashur te shkruhej reformimi i islamit sepse islami do te jete ai i para 1432 viteve sikur ky i 2010 e sikur ai deri ne diten e Kijametit islami nuk don reformim ai eshte reformator e te tjeret duhet te reformohen sipas islamit. Islami eshte vete koha a po kupton tash 
e nese thua se duhet te gjithe te reformohemi  perball islamit kete do e pranojmi sepse islami sikur para 1400 e sa viteve na ka thirr ne moral ne pasterti qe besa thote se Pastertia eshte gjysma e besimit e me pasterti perfshihen te gjitha si nga aspekti moral e pasterti nga pamja e jashtme e te gjitha te tjerat qe mos ti permendi.
islami eshte ai i cili na ka thirr ne paqe qe nga koha e zbritjes e na therret deri ne diten e Kijametit , por na ka thirr te jemi te gatshem edhe per lufte per ta mbrojtur te drejten tone qysh para 1400 e sa viteve ashtu na therret edhe tani e na fton deri ne diten e Kijametit andaj kuptoje se islami eshte vete koha por ne duhet te reformohemi si njerez  me Islam 
andaj po ju them se mos te mundohen disa se me kullerizem shkohet ne Evrop , mos te mendon askush se me hajni shkohet ne Evrop , mos te mendon askush se me servilizem  do te doj "Evropa".
deri kur ne Shqiptaret te jemi servil ndaj qdo furtune dje Rusia, Serbia, Komunizmi sot Evropa e neser kush..... kujt dhe deri kur ne duhet ti pershtatemi qdo pushteti .
 o krijesat e Zotit te keni kujdes nje thenje shume te çmuar per ata qe din ta vlersojne 
 "me me vlere eshte nje dokument origjinal sado i vjeter te jete sesa nje fotokopje e re " 
andaj ne ne Evrop duhet te shkojmi me kulturen tone qe kemi pasur dikur e jo tani jemi bere si qente endacak nuk kemi as kulturen tone e as nuk kemi mundur te shkrihemi ne kulturen e huaj ne ta mbajm kulturen tone ta mbajmi fene tone keshtu na don Evropa se po qe se jemi servil ajo e shef problem punen tone se nje dite thote do mi kthejne shqelmat andaj dhe mund te jete kjo se me kesi njerez pa kurriz pa fe, pa moral , pa tradite dhe pa kulture edhe mund ti ndodh 
ju duhet ta dini se qfar respekti kane pasur Shqiptaret para luftes ne krejt Evropen e mund ta krahasoni me kohen e tashtme vetem per shkak te servilizmit tone Evropa nuk don as te na shef 
andaj edhe nje gje ta dini feja pa Kuran dhe pa Synet eshte e manget andaj ju merreni veq kuranin veq une ju them me plote bindje se nuk jeni musliman se muslimani duhet ti besoj te dyjat Kuranin librin e zbritur nga Zoti dhe Synetin e Muhamedit s.a.v.s. i pelqej kujt i pelqej ne nuk merzitemi  e verteta eshte evertet 
eshte sqaruar e verteta nga e pa verteta ( e kota ) 
andaj mos u mundoni te shtirreni si musliman sepse jeni po te njojtit sikur paganet e Mekes ne Kohen e Muhamedit s.a.v.s. kur ishin me muslimaet  thonin jemi me juve e kur ishin me qafirat thonin jemi me juve pra kjo eshte cilesi e dyftyrshave andaj nuk ka qene tradite e shqiptareve te jene servila dhe dyftyrqa kane dhene jeten qe ehste gjeja me e qmuar vetem dhe vetem ta mbrojne dhe ta flasin te verteten 
 e ju qe paguheni mos e shitni fytyren per para se paraja shkon e vjen por njerzia eshte me me rendesi 
nese nuk pajtoheni me mendimin tim ok ska dert por mos e thuani te paverteten pa argumente 
respekt çdo kujt edhe Evropes edhe Rusis edhe Serbise edhe Arabise edhe Turqise por neshtrimin jo askujt perveç Perendise (Allahut) krijuesit te gjithesise

----------


## refet

> Me sa shoh ne kete kohe po fillon Reformimi i Islamit.
> Pra ka muslimane qe po kerkojne fuqishem parimin "sola scriptura" ne Islam. 
> 
> (Ne Forumin Shqiptar ka anetare te tille si master2006, bani, Gostivari_USA etj...)
> 
> Ne fakt po te besh nje analogji me Krishterimin, kjo ndodhi tek Krishterimi ne vitet 1500.
> 
> Islami, si nje fe e dale rreth 600 vjet pas Krishterimit, do kaloje ne te njejtin proces ne vitet 2000-2100, duke krijuar ate qe quhet Protestantizmi Islamik.
> 
> ...


matrix je tuj fol sende qe aspak nuk pine uje.ne islam nuk mundet te bajsh reforma e ndryshime siq mendon ti se me filua me ndeyshimet si kujte qe i pelqen atehernuk nuk eshte ma islam, kte duhet ta kesh te qarte . ne islam ska ndryshime .

----------


## master2006

> o vlla i dashtun *nese hadithet qe jane te verteta ne i marim per te verteta* me kete ne nuk po e mohojme Kur'anin Fisnik dhe eshte e kjarte ne logjiken e çdo muslimani se Kur'ani eshte esencialja.


E cfare ndodh nese hadithet jane te paverteta, dhe i merr si te verteta? Mund te me pergjigjesh?




> Nje pyetje per ty: çka mendon per hadithet kudsij ???


E kam thene shume here. Vete fakti qe ka hadithe te verteta dhe te paverteta, i bene ato jo te dobishme per besimtarin. Askush nuk dyshon se Allahu i zbriti shkrimin Profetit, e askush nuk dyshon qe Muhamedi ishte Profeti i Allahut. Por esenca eshte qe 1400 e sa vjet pas vdekjes se Profetit, hadithet jane shtremberuar.

Muslimani e ka Kuranin si shkrim hyjnor, ne te cilin nuk mund te gjejme as me te voglen kontradikte, ndryshe nga hadithet ku mbi 90% e tyre jane shpallur te paverteta nga vete dijetaret.

Besimtaret islam gjithmon gjate replikave me te Krishteret, i sulmojne ata per faktin se bibla eshte ndryshuar dhe ka pesuar nderhyrje nga dora njerezore. Kurse ne anen tjeter Muslimanet thirren ne te njejten gje. Besojn ne shkrime te cilat 100% u shkruan nga dora njerezore shume vjet pas vdekjes se Profetit, e gjitha kjo pa kurfar nevoje, duke e patur Kuranin si shkrim nga vet Zoti.

Eshte absurde ti thuash dikuj: ato hadithe qe jane te sakta besoju, e atyre qe nuk jane te sakta mos u beso. Me qfar kriteri i klasifikojne dijetaret hadithet e sakta dhe te pasakta? A mos valle te pasakta u duken ato qe nuk u shkojne pershtati?

----------

